# Hi Torque starter wiring



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Please check my homework-

The Hi Torque (IMI) starter has only two connections-
1. Large copper stud and nut
2. Plastic plug with a black wire coming off of it. The wire tip is exposed and ready for a connection to be added to it.

The copper stud and nut is for the B+ battery cable. (that's the easy part)

The stock engine harness has a purple and a red cable also running to the starter. I'm guessing one is for the S-terminal and the other for the R-terminal.

I was informed the wire for R-terminal should just be taped off and not used. It was for points distributors and I'm running a Petronix ignition.

The wire for S-terminal should be joined to the black wire that's coming off the plastic plug on the starter. (A barrel connector seems the most simple way.)

Question-
Which of the two wires on the stock harness is for the S-terminal? Red (larger diameter) or the purple (smaller diameter)?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The purple wire should have 12v + durring crank from the key switch.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, Rukee!


----------

